# When I click a Web Link in the message, nothing happens.



## Ronnie_K (Nov 9, 2006)

When I get an email that includes a link to a web site, I click on the link and nothing happens. It just highlights some of the web site link. Then again, on some links it will open internet exployer and go to that web site as it should.

Is Gates just screwing around with me again or have I overlooked a setting within outlook? :4-dontkno

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Ronnie Keith


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its most likely gates is screwing you around just like he has done with microsoft.

Have you tried ctrl + click to open link. This is what you have to use when in word etc??


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

If you have OE6: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/257464/en-us


----------



## Ronnie_K (Nov 9, 2006)

THanks Carsey and Zazula. The Ctrl Click didn't work but setting up the file types did. 

Thanks a bunch. :wave: 

Ronnie Keith


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You are very welcome, Ronnie, I'm glad you sorted it out - cheers!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted. Good news!!!!:smile:


----------

